# NBC's Today show gets Rabbit Fever!!!



## ChickenPotPie (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got word that Amy Do, director of the movie Rabbit Fever and my friend Betty Chu, English Angora exhibtor are leaving tomorrow morning for New York City to appear on the NBC's today show!  Eeee!  I'm so excited!  



They'll appear on Friday's show.  You might want to record it.  Betty is bringing her mulitple BIS winners Lucianna and Lilianna.  

Can you tell I'm excited.


----------



## dewey (Mar 9, 2011)

No way!  How cool is *that*??!!  The excitement is justified...bet she's pretty excited, too!  

I hope I get to see it.


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)

That's awesome! Time to bring attention to backyard farmers & hobbiests everywhere!


----------



## Mea (Mar 9, 2011)

Must remember to watch !!   Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Mar 9, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> That's awesome! Time to bring attention to backyard farmers & hobbiests everywhere!


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 9, 2011)

You're friends with Betty Chu?! That's like hanging out with JLo, only cooler cuz there's rabbits involved.

I'm soooo excited, I saw this on another thread. Is there somewhere I can get Rabbit Fever online? I still haven't seen it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Mar 9, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> You're friends with Betty Chu?! That's like hanging out with JLo, only cooler cuz there's rabbits involved.
> 
> I'm soooo excited, I saw this on another thread. Is there somewhere I can get Rabbit Fever online? I still haven't seen it.


  Yes, she really is known all over the world by rabbit exhibitors and more, isn't she?  

Betty lives two towns over and we go to the same shows.  We're not _best_ buds or anything but we talk at shows and she's helped me in a lot of ways both with rabbit and personal stuff.  

Betty is awesome.  She's the one who taught me some of my most important grooming techniques.  She's also told me that I cannot have Angoras.  LOL  She knows I have some high maintenance boys and tells me Angoras are for my later years and that my JWs are just my speed.    She's so right.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 10, 2011)

I watched the trailer. What the hey? Was that a jack rabbit I got a glimpse of in the judging?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, Betty is a good person. She helped my lovely wife Tracy get started in French Angoras by introducing us to breeders at the shows. She also helped us in our search for Satin Angora rabbits and other rabbit projects. She told us not to start with English Angoras since she has the best and we would not beat her. She was right. We would have been discouraged by not winning. But we did very well with French Angora, Satin Angora. We did okay with Giant Angora and eventually had a few English Angora too.

She also helped us get started in spinning. Betty is an accomplished fiber artist who spins, knits, and weaves with angora wool. 

When showing Angora rabbits, exhibitors tend to set up camp, groom the rabbits with blowers, brushes, and combs, then sit around waiting for the rabbits to go up to the show table. 

There is a lot of chat and information exchange.

I learned about angoras and fiber at Camp Angora.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 10, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> I watched the trailer. What the hey? Was that a jack rabbit is got a glimpse of in the judging?


That was a Belgian Hare.
http://belgianhareclub.com/

It's a rabbit that was bred to look like a hare.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## hoodat (Mar 10, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> hoodat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Boy they sure are a ringer for a  jack. Interesting breed but not one I'd care to raise.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 10, 2011)

It's one of the foundation breeds in US domestic rabbit history. There was a "Belgian Hare" craze where farmers were importing them to USA for use as meat rabbits. 

Many of the breeds we have now are descended from the Belgian Hare rabbits.

Have a good day!


----------



## hoodat (Mar 10, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> It's one of the foundation breeds in US domestic rabbit history. There was a "Belgian Hare" craze where farmers were importing them to USA for use as meat rabbits.
> 
> Many of the breeds we have now are descended from the Belgian Hare rabbits.
> 
> Have a good day!


They look pretty wild. Are they hard to handle?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 10, 2011)

They're kind of flighty and high strung.

I think it has as much to do with breeders not selecting for temperament.

On the other hand, the rabbits must have enough spirit to stand tall for the rabbit show judging.

See the notes on posing for show at the website
http://belgianhareclub.com/About the Belgian Hare.html

It's all rabbit fever and the rabbit shows. Not as intense as dog shows and horse shows, but these exhibitors are passionate about their animals.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 11, 2011)

from NCAG blog:
The "Rabbit Fever" segment was scheduled at 7:45 AM, but at 6:00 AM NY time, we were informed by the NBC Today show that due to the coverage of the massive earthquake and tsunami in Japan, our segment is pre-empted. We are heading back to California this afternoon.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Mar 11, 2011)

:/  I figured they were coming home but, of course they must cover the tragedy. _ Such_ a tregedy.    Our beach areas just west of here were evacuated.  Monterrey, Santa Cruz, San Fran...


----------

